# Eden or Orijen??



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Im currently feeding Eden but Oscar is very lean and I would like him to bulk up a little as you can just about see his ribs. 
I feed a chicken wing every couple of days, carrot snacks, doesn't make a difference. 

I can't up his eden as too much makes his stool very loose! 
So I'm wondering wether to switch to orijen so I can feed a little extra, or does this do the same as Eden? Does too much give them loose stool too? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Feeding too much of any food will produce loose stools. No matter the brand. I would simply find a food that has more calories per cup if I was trying to get my dog to gain weight.

Orijen is a good food but unfortunately it gives both my girls loose sloppy stools, no matter how much I feed.


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Onyx said:


> Feeding too much of any food will produce loose stools. No matter the brand. I would simply find a food that has more calories per cup if I was trying to get my dog to gain weight.
> 
> Orijen is a good food but unfortunately it gives both my girls loose sloppy stools, no matter how much I feed.


Ahh I see. 
It's really annoying because I know I feed him better than I feed myself!! 
Maybe I should up the wings x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Increasing the wings could probably help. They would firm his poop up plus it would be more food intake.

I know what you mean! I've spent entire days researching foods and stressing about what my dogs eat. I never worry that much about what I eat! It's annoying because once I think I've found the perfect food, Onyx either doesn't like it or has sloppy poop :roll:


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I would try tripe  stinks to high heaven but the dogs love it, good calories too! Make sure it's the green unbleached stuff  xx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

I really don't think I could do tripe :/
It used to put me off my food cutting up his kidney and liver! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

If you buy the pre minced free flow stuff (from most pet shops) then that's really not too bad. I was able to use that when pregnant (when any bad smell used to make me sick!) so it's worth a go? X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Jem91 said:


> I really don't think I could do tripe :/
> It used to put me off my food cutting up his kidney and liver!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We get dried tripe where we buy our dog food. It isn't bad at all!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh and I think upping how often you give chicken wings could firm up his stool so you can feed a little more without the negative effects. I think that's worth a try. But I would make sure that much bone is ok from someone who feeds raw.


----------



## Yuki-chi (Oct 6, 2013)

I use orijen and my chi poo always very firm. Sometimes I give TOTW when I run out of orijen because its hard to find orijen from my region and I have to order from other place.


----------

